# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Mac Excel 2011 and Lotus 1-2-3

## FlyUK

In Excel 2010 in the TOOLS menu under OPTIONS there is a TRANSITION TAB which when activated permits the calculation of formulas according to LOTUS 1-2-3 rules (key strokes).

Is this available in Mac Excel 2011?  Is there a TRANSITION TAB which when activated permits caculation of formulas according to LOTUS 1-2-3 rules (key strokes)??

----------


## JosephP

excel-preferences-compatibility then 'transition formula evaluation' is in the Transition section

----------

